
Ask HN: How did you start [custom] software shop? How to run such business? - zerr
Success or fail stories about starting and running custom software shops. How do you find clients? Marketing, promotion, etc... Does website help with it? (organic search)
======
marpstar
A former mentor of mine asked if I'd be interested in doing a bit of Web dev
for him back in early 2013. After that, he put me in contact with his client
to do more on-going small project work. Today I'm doing $35k/year with this
client and have found a few other clients (actually they found me) which then
led to more word-of-mouth advertising which led to a few more clients.

I only recently started an LLC for this work and have started marketing my
services online. No leads from the website yet but have caught the attention
of a few others on LinkedIn who noticed me adding the LLC to my profile.

I'm mostly interested in working with local companies (Dubuque, IA) so
LinkedIn has been a good resource for me to reach out to local SMBs.

